# ebuild help (support dla mozilli)?

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich!

Troche mnie swego czasu wnerwilo jak zle dziala BT w mldonkey'u (ale nie tylko...). I postanowilem napisac wlasnego ebuild'a ze spatchowanymi zrodlami itd. Wszystko dziala, tylko teraz dobrnalem do miejsca, w ktorym nie wiem co dalej zrobic.

MLDonkey ma w swoim katalogu ze zrodlami plik .xpi sluzacy do intergracji z mozilla. I tu lezy problem - jak dopisac recznie informacje z pliku .xpi? Jesli jest ktos kto sie zna na modulach dla mozilli - plz help!

----------

## btower

Spróbuj jaśniej.

----------

## _troll_

No dobra...

Pliki .xpi - jak zapewne wiekszosc wie - sluza jako male paczki-instalatory dla mozilli. Zawieraja nowe funkcje dla przegladarki lub odswiezaja stare.

Zrodla mldonkey'a zawieraja taki wlasnie plik (.xpi), ktory sluzy do zarejestrowania protokolu sieci edonkey (tzn. aby klikniecia w linki byly przekazywane bezposrednio do ml'a).

Chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak i gdzie mam ustawic odpowiednie zmienne/sciezki w mozilli, ale zrobic to musze z poziomu shell'a. Standardowo robi to jakis uprzywilejowany uzytkownik po prostu otwierajac plik .xpi w przegladarce. Podczas emerge'a moge tylko pomazyc o uruchomieniu tego w mozilli  :Wink:  .

Jesli potrzeba - wystawie plik .xpi .

Z gory dzieki!

----------

## btower

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> No dobra...
> 
> Chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak i gdzie mam ustawic odpowiednie zmienne/sciezki w mozilli, ale zrobic to musze z poziomu shell'a. Standardowo robi to jakis uprzywilejowany uzytkownik po prostu otwierajac plik .xpi w przegladarce. Podczas emerge'a moge tylko pomazyc o uruchomieniu tego w mozilli  .
> 
> Jesli potrzeba - wystawie plik .xpi .
> ...

 

W wyniku odtworzenia tego pliku w mozilli jest on jakoś przegrywany czy poprostu wyciagane są jakieś informacje i zapisywane do innego pliku?

Musisz się o tym dowiedzieć i nie widzę więcej problemów.

----------

## _troll_

 *btower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W wyniku odtworzenia tego pliku w mozilli jest on jakoś przegrywany czy poprostu wyciagane są jakieś informacje i zapisywane do innego pliku?
> 
> 

 

hihi - no wlasnie tu lezy prawdziwy sens pytania. I prawda jest taka, ze nie wiem  :Smile:  .

 *btower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Musisz się o tym dowiedzieć i nie widzę więcej problemów.

 

Generalnie pobawilem sie find'em (naprawde mile style wyszukiwania  :Smile: ))) ). Z moich obserwacji wynika, ze tylko jeden plik jest kopiowany i to wszystko. Wydaje mi sie to dziwnym. Czy mozilla nie ma jakiegos odgornego rejerstu do ktorego wszystko powinno byc wrzucane? Jesli nie, to rzeczywiscie wystarczy tylko jedno cp i po sprawie...

No nic - w tej chwili testujemy (na 5 kompow). Jesli wszystko pojdzie pomyslnie to upublicznie ebuild'a na gentoo.pl . Milej nocki zycze, a sam ide w koncu do wyra.

----------

## btower

[quote="_troll_"] *btower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W wyniku odtworzenia tego pliku w mozilli jest on jakoś przegrywany czy poprostu wyciagane są jakieś informacje i zapisywane do innego pliku?
> 
> 

 

hihi - no wlasnie tu lezy prawdziwy sens pytania. I prawda jest taka, ze nie wiem  :Smile:  .

 *btower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Musisz się o tym dowiedzieć i nie widzę więcej problemów.

 

Pobaw się md5.

Zresztą sumy md5 są już chyba wygenerowane w bazie.

Rejestr to jest w windows  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *btower wrote:*   

> Rejestr to jest w windows 

 

nie moge sie z Toba nie zgodzic! Ale powiedz - co robi plik 'registry' w katalogu /usr/lib/mozilla?  :Wink:  zbieznosc nazw?

----------

## btower

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *btower wrote:*   Rejestr to jest w windows  
> 
> nie moge sie z Toba nie zgodzic! Ale powiedz - co robi plik 'registry' w katalogu /usr/lib/mozilla?  zbieznosc nazw?

 

Nie lepiej uzywać mozilla-firebird?

----------

## _troll_

Przyznam, ze nie wiem... nie probowalem  :Smile:  w Mozilli mam wszystko co mi do szczescia potrzebne, a pamietam ze jakis czas temu to o firebird'zie mowili ze na razie to tak roznie dziala.... ale mozliwe ze nie mam racji! Dawno sie tym nie interesowalem.

Ale skoro juz przy tym jestesmy - mam prosbe: moglbys mi podac wynik dla

echo ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}

z zainstalowanym firebird'em? Zastanawiam sie czy jedna rzecz bedzie dzialac dla firebird'a tak jak dla mozilli...

Z gory dzieki!

----------

## btower

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}
> 
> z zainstalowanym firebird'em? Zastanawiam sie czy jedna rzecz bedzie dzialac dla firebird'a tak jak dla mozilli...
> ...

 

Pusta linia.

----------

